
Ask HN: Your Code Reading List? - jbm
Has anyone been reading code lately?  Share your links!<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to up my Android game and was examining the code for the Google IO scheduling app.  As someone who generally builds web apps in HTML5, it is a bit of a mindfuck to see the &quot;proper&quot; way one is to organize Android and Java code.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;iosched&#x2F;
======
ninjakeyboard
Been learning type level programming. Learning scalaz and reading the simple
codebase is where I'm at.
[https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz](https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz)

------
vladiim
I've been spending some time with Jeff Atwood's Discourse* lately. Meaty new
concepts and taught me a lot.

Ruby on Rails + Emberjs. Nice to see how they've integrated the two
technologies and how some of the decisions they've are very different from the
Ruby community at large (SQL queries over Active Record pattern, data
serializers etc).

[https://github.com/discourse/discourse](https://github.com/discourse/discourse)

